# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Διαστάσεις κλουβιού για ένα μπάτζι

## cute

καλησπερα,μπορειτε να μου πείτε ποιες είναι οι ελαχιστες διαστάσεις κλοβιου για ένα μπατζι ποιες είναι οι ιδανικές και επίσης αν το κλουβί πρέπει να έχει περισσότερο ύψος ή μήκος;
συγνωμη για τις πολλές ερωτησεις :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

νομιζω απο τα λιγα που ξερω οτι θελει περισσοτερο υψος για να σκαρφαλωνουνε.........

----------


## cute

ναι και εγώ νομίζω ότι προτειμουν ύψος!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

προτιμουν και οριζοντια καγκελα για να μπορουν να σκαρφαλωνουν με ανεση.. εστω και στις δυο πλευρες του κλουβιου να εχει οριζοντια καγκελα καλα ειναι!

----------

